# elan inverse



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

I lusted after one several years ago, but was never able to find what I considered a good enough deal on one, so it never happened. Basically a lighter/cheaper Vapor alternative I guess.


----------



## mikemounlio (Oct 6, 2010)

i have been in love with mine. It is my frist board tho. I only have mabye ten time on the hill at about 5 hours each time. 

I was looking at it this weekend and found that my bindings were on wrong. Well not wrong but i mounted them better. I made my boot sit in the center more adj my foot angle and stance width. I should do better this year. I am getting another board as well so no big deal.


----------



## ckang008 (May 18, 2009)

this Elan Inverse board is a rare gem. Back in Canada I had major difficulties getting my hands on one for around 500 bucks CDN. Was able to take it out for couple of times before having the sell it. Must say this board is a rocket! though it's a bit too soft for me (riding a 159cm and i'm 170 lb). One of the best moments in snowboarding 

$150 for this beast? Man, you got urself a good deal.


----------

